# Nitra-Guard Bio-Cubes



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

Every once an a while we see a product come along that offers great promise but falls a little short. We've seen that recently with the various brands of bio-pellets that were introduced to the hobby over the past year or two. With their ability to remove both Nitrate and Phosphate they can be a real "game-changer" but have usually fallen terribly short of their potential.

Some customers have had great success with them while others have struggled or given up completely. For the most part the problems seemed be more related to the methods used to operate the pellets and the rather poor understanding of how the pellets worked, rather than the pellets themselves. Fortunately these problems are starting to get addressed. Different types of reactors are being developed and different forms of pellets are being introduced.

One very simple solution is a product that was developed by ORCA Aquaculture Laboratories in South Africa and recently introduced to the North American market by Polyp Labs. It is the Nitra-Guard Bio Cubes, yes I said Cubes. These cubes are similar to the pellets in that they are a carbon source, but they are reported to be 400% more efficient and what is really interesting, is that they can be run in a bag placed in your sump with the addition of an air stone and air supply. It is called the "BOMB" method. No more reactors to mess with -- it really doesn't get much simpler.

These bio-cubes may indeed be the real "game-changer". If you're interested in placing an order or just want to learn more about this new innovative product you'll find them listed on our website at the following URL.

Nitra-Guard Bio-Cubes

There is lots of additional information posted there, including Test Results, a detail explanation of the Bomb Method etc but if after reading through all that, you still have any questions, please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

*NitraGuard Site*

There is now a site up dedicated to all things NitraGuard. You'll find it at...

www.nitraguard.com

If you have any experiences with the Bio-Cubes that you can add or any questions you haven't been able to get answers to, please post them there.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Great article Dan,


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am using bio cubes, its doing a great job compared to many other products. I find my algae problems are over too. I bought from Flavio, advanced reef aquatics


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, you can find them everywhere these days. The regular ones.
Anyone carrying the Titanium cubes?


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

*Shortage of po4?*

Any reason you're looking for the Titanium Cubes? Most people don't have a shortage of po4. Just curious...


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I am fighting bryopsis and I am keeping all nutrients low. I have to stop phosguard when I run bio-cubes. With titanium I don't have to stop po3 remover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

TankCla said:


> Yes, you can find them everywhere these days. The regular ones.
> Anyone carrying the Titanium cubes?


We have them in stock.


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

TankCla said:


> I am fighting bryopsis and I am keeping all nutrients low. I have to stop phosguard when I run bio-cubes. With titanium I don't have to stop po3 remover.


This should make for a good FAQ on the nitraguard.com site. Are you sure you should be running phosguard even through your running the Titanium verion in your system....it is my understanding that PO4 is still required, even in small amounts, whether or not you're using the Titanium cubes. Isn't the limited amount of phosphate going to impede the bacteria growth and result in very limited Nitrate up take?


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

The following FAQ has been added to the NitraGuard site..

What is the difference between the original version of the NitraGuard Bio-Cubes and the Titanium version?

The original version was designed for most aquariums, where both nitrate and phosphate is an ongoing issue. It adds the necessary carbon source so that natural occurring bacteria can develop and remove both the nitrates and phosphates which are present. The Titanium version was designed to work in aquariums where phosphate is limited. Given the high phosphate content in the foods we feed, most aquarists will have a phosphate problem and therefore should use the original version of the NitraGuard Bio-cubes.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

This product works like a charm. I didn't believe it until I actually tried it. I'm a believer now!


----------

